
The Dangers Of Externalizing Knowledge - andre3k1
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/the-dangers-of-externalizing-knowledge/
======
noahth
Extreme version of counterpoint: By putting all of this knowledge online,
we're building an organism bigger than ourselves.

Weak version: We're learning new types of information, and in many cases
creating it rather than simply seeking to retain it.

My version is probably somewhere in the middle. But overall this is needlessly
alarmist hand-wringing. Hooray for trend pieces!

